# Black&White Challenge: ABSTRACT



## gk fotografie (Apr 26, 2020)

Welcome!

The Black&White Challenge is a fun thing, no competition, no prizes, but hopefully a lot of learning, experimenting and also experiencing how others approach a theme. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate with as many photos as desired during each challenge.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 26, 2020)

View attachment 190627


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 26, 2020)

View attachment 190628


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 26, 2020)

View attachment 190629


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## smithdan (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 27, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 190630



Absolutely like this!


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 27, 2020)

View attachment 190670


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 27, 2020)

View attachment 190671


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 27, 2020)

View attachment 190672


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 27, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 190630





gk fotografie said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 190630
> ...


thank you..


----------



## moriato (Apr 27, 2020)

Nature produces great forms


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## johngpt (Apr 27, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 190630
> ...


Elizabeth, how is your husband and his ankle coming along?


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 27, 2020)

johngpt said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...


he had operation and screw put in his ankle.. still in wheel chair and crutches.. going to doctor in 2 weeks and we shall see how it is healing.. thank you for asking... i will keep u posted.. i have been busier then usual but still make time for photos. it helps me relax...


----------



## smithdan (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## waday (Apr 27, 2020)

Abstract by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 28, 2020)

Wow, a lot of good, interesting photos and we have only been on the road for 2 days!


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 28, 2020)

View attachment 190732


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 28, 2020)

View attachment 190733


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 29, 2020)

View attachment 190766


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## waday (Apr 29, 2020)

Abstract by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## acparsons (Apr 29, 2020)

DSC_1858 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## moriato (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## otherprof (Apr 30, 2020)

Rose Buds


----------



## smithdan (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (May 1, 2020)

View attachment 190839


----------



## gk fotografie (May 1, 2020)

View attachment 190840


----------



## Photo Lady (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Photo Lady (May 1, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (May 1, 2020)

View attachment 190856


----------



## smithdan (May 1, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Photo Lady (May 2, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Original katomi (May 2, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2020)




----------



## smithdan (May 2, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 3, 2020)




----------



## smithdan (May 3, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (May 4, 2020)

View attachment 190973


----------



## gk fotografie (May 4, 2020)

View attachment 190974


----------



## gk fotografie (May 4, 2020)

View attachment 190975


----------



## gk fotografie (May 4, 2020)

View attachment 190986


----------



## gk fotografie (May 4, 2020)

View attachment 190987


----------



## smithdan (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Photo Lady (May 7, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (May 7, 2020)

View attachment 191117


----------



## Photo Lady (May 7, 2020)




----------



## smithdan (May 7, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## waday (May 8, 2020)

Abstract Lines by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (May 8, 2020)

View attachment 191162


----------

